# Clenbuterol



## Giovanni (Sep 28, 2005)

At what dosage would be good for someone at 200lbs. And also is this product as good as ephidren or is there beter stuff out there? The one im looking at was found here http://www.ag-guys.com/clenbuterol-clen-liquiclen-liquidclen.html


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 28, 2005)

clen is utter shite! (IMO)


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 28, 2005)

Read up - this should help.  I've seen it posted on several boards.  I believe it originated over at Elite but I'm not sure.  Suffice it to say I didn't write it.  




What is Clenbuterol? 

Clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist and is used in many countries as a broncodilator 
for the treatment of asthma. Because of it's long half life, clenbuterol is not 
FDA approved for medical use. It is a central nervous system stimulant and acts 
like adrenaline. It shares many of the same side effects as other CNS stimulants 
like ephedrine. Contrary to popular belief, Clenbuterol has a half life of 35 
hours and not 48 hours. 

Dosing and Cycling 

Clenbuterol comes in 20mcg tablets, although it is also available in syrup, pump 
and injectable form. It's also available as a powder in some areas. Doses are 
very dependent on how well the user responds to the side effects, but somewhere 
in the range of 4-8 tablets per day for men and 2-4 tablets a day for women is 
most common. Clenbuterol loses its thermogenic effects after around 8 weeks when 
body temperature drops back to normal. Its anabolic/anti-catabolic properties 
fade away at around the 18 day mark. Taking the long half life into 
consideration, the most effective way of cycling clen is 2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off 
for no more than 12 weeks. Ephedrine or Yohimbine can be used in the off weeks. 

Clenbuterol vs Ephedrine vs DNP 

Ephedrine will raise metabolic levels by about 2-3 percent and 200mg of DNP 
raises metabolic levels by about 30 percent. Clenbuterol raises metabolic levels 
about 10 percent and it can raise body temperature several degrees. 

DNP is by far the most effective fat burner but many people will never use it 
because of the risks associated with it. It also offers no anti-catabolic 
benefit. Although it does have anti-catabolic effect, ephedrine's short 
half-life prevents it from being all that effective. 

As far as side effects, Clenbuterol's are certainly milder than DNP's, and some 
would even say milder than an ECA stack. There is no ECA-style crash on 
Clenbuterol and many users find it easier on the prostate and sex drive. This 
may in part be due to the fact that Clen is generally used for only 2 weeks at a 
time. 

Side effects 

NAUSEA
NERVOUSNESS
DIZZINESS
DROWSINESS
DRY MOUTH
FACIAL FLUSHING
HEADACHE
HEARTBURN
INCREASED BLOOD PRESSURE
INCREASED SWEATING
INSOMNIA
LIGHTHEADEDNESS
MUSCLE CRAMPS
TREMORS
VOMITING
CHEST PAIN 

The most significant side effects are muscle cramps, nervousness, headaches, and 
increased blood pressure. 

Muscle cramps can be avoided by drinking 1.5-2 gallons of water and consuming 
bananas and oranges or supplementing with potassium tablets at 200-400mg a 
day taken before bed on an empty stomach. Taurine at 3-5grams is a necessity in 
minimizing cramps. 

Headaches can easily be avoided with Tylenol Extra Strength taking at the first 
signs of a headache. 

Common Uses 

Post-Cycle Therapy: Clen is used post cycle to aid in recovery. It allows the 
user to continue eating large amounts of food, without worrying about adding 
body fat. It also helps the user maintain more of his strength as well as his 
intensity in the gym. Diet: Roughly the same as on cycle. 

Fat loss: The most popular use for Clen, it also increases muscle hardness, 
vascularity, strength and size on a caloric deficit. For the most significant 
fat loss, Clen can be stacked with T3. Diet: A high protein(1.5g per lb of 
bodyweight), moderate carb(0.5g to 1g per lb of bodyweight), low fat diet(0.25g 
per lb of bodyweight) seems to work best with Clen. 

Alternative to Steroids: Clenbuterol has mild steroid-like properties and can be 
used by non-AS using bodybuilder to increase LBM as well as strength and muscle 
hardness. Diet: A moderate carb, high protein, moderate fat diet work well. 

Stimulant/Performance Enhancement: It can be used as a stimulant, but an ECA 
stack may be a better choice because of it's much shorter half-life. Diet: To 
take full advantage of the stimulatory effects of Clen, carbohydrates must be 
included in the diet. Ketogenic diets do not work well in this case. 

Precautions: Is Clen for you? 

The same precautions that apply to Ephedrine must be applied to Clen, although 
some people find ECA stacks are harsher than Clen. It should not be stacked 
with other CNS stimulants such as Ephedrine and Yohimbine. These combinations 
are unnecessary and potentially dangerous. Caffeine can be used in moderation 
before a workout for an extra quick. burst of energy. 

A word on Ketotifen 

Ketotifen is safe antihistamine used extensively some European countries to 
treat asthma and allergies. It can up regulate beta-2-receptors that Clen down 
regulates. Basically, it allows users to extend their use of Clen for 6-8 weeks 
at a time. 2-3mg a day is ideal, 10mg as found in "superclen" can make users 
extremely drowsy. It also increases the effectiveness of Clen so doses must be 
adjusted accordingly. The downfall of this drug is its ability to induce 
extreme hunger is some people, which is not a desirable state to be in when 
dieting. 

Cycling Clenbuterol 

Most users that report bad side effects and discontinue use are those who use 
high doses right at the start of the cycle. The worst side effects occur within 
the first 3-4 days of use. 

A first time user should not exceed 40mcg the first day. Increase by one tab 
until the side effects are not tolerable 

Example of a first cycle: 

Day1: 20mcg
Day2: 40mcg
Day3: 60mcg
Day4: 80mcg
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable)
Day6-Day12: 100mcg
Day13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to 
normal gradually)
Day14: 60 mcgs
Day15: off
Day16: off
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Example of a second cycle: 

Day1: 60mcg
Day2: 80mcg
Day3: 80mcg
Day4: 100mcg
Day5: 100mcg 
Day6-Day12: 120mcg
Day13: 100 mcg 
Day14: 80 mcgs
Day15: off
Day16: off
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

What else do I need to know? 

Taurine MUST be used with Clen at 3-5g daily. Clenbuterol depletes taurine 
levels in the liver which stops the conversion of T4 to T3 in the liver. 
Taurine allows the user to avoid the dreaded rebound effect and painful muscle 
cramps. It's a must with Clen. 

Clenbuterol should not be taken too close to a workout. It can interfere with 
your breathing and complete ruin your workout. When doing cardio, it's 
advisable to stay at a consistent pace and avoid HIIT style routines. 

Do not take Clen Past 4pm and drink plenty of water; 1.5-2 gallons a day.


----------



## tweeter (Jan 23, 2006)

can I workout hard with heavy weight to gain strength and do a little cardio. Or do a lot of cardio. I'd be eating right in both situations.


----------



## redspy (Feb 1, 2006)

Clen negatively effects your VO2 Max, so don't figure on doing a lot of cardio.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2006)

I dont see clen putting any strength on you.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 2, 2006)

Clen works better than ephedrine because it has a longer half life. So it burns fat for a longer period of time.


----------



## tweeter (Feb 4, 2006)

so if I can't do a lot of cardio all I have to do is eat clean and I'll see a reduction in body fat? What is VO2 max?


----------



## Cleahy (Feb 6, 2006)

*Clen*

Hi, what is your over all opinion about clen?  Have you seen good results as far as weight loss?  I have some lbs to drop and heard this is a great fat burner. I have the liquiclen and i'm still trying to figure out the amount that works for me.  I've research it but i continue to get different answers as far as the amount and how many times per day to take it. 
Thanks


----------



## tweeter (Feb 8, 2006)

can i take other fat burners while i'm on clen? Like lipo 6 or somthing like that. Or will it even do anything extra?


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 17, 2006)

Never take clen with ECA at the same time. You could probably take green tea extract or CLA that kind of stuff.


----------



## FatGuyLilCoat (Aug 20, 2008)

Quick question on a diet and workout plan.

Clen and Cytomel cycle help? - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums (Its the 7th post down by username "Phate")

This gentleman posted a diet plan that seems alright. What type of Oats and Whey would u reccomend buying? Im new to this scene. Any help would be much appriciated.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 20, 2008)

only thing i would say bout clen is be careful. great product do your research. just dont take to much at once the shit is freaking potent. as for cardio ten minutes at a good pace is fine. just watch your heart rate.


----------



## jesskah (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey i'm just wondering if anyone knows where to buy LEGIT clenbuterol that WORKS? i had a good brand of clen that worked amazing when i lived in calgary from my roommate but i'm not sure where she got it. Ive moved, and bought clen from a few different sites and they didn't work so they were fakes!!! some one help me out please??? id appreciate it!


----------



## mosteiro (Oct 25, 2009)

I would suggest to stay away from liguid Clenbuterol- liguid Clen would no make you lose the weight, on the contrary, you will gain weight. As for the regular clenbuterol pills, yes, that will make you rip. I have been using this source for some good time know and so far I'm happy with them. pharmaclen dot cee-o-m. 

Yes, there are other products for you to lose weight, email these guys.


----------



## tballz (Oct 26, 2009)

mosteiro said:


> I would suggest to stay away from liguid Clenbuterol- liguid Clen would no make you lose the weight, on the contrary, you will gain weight. As for the regular clenbuterol pills, yes, that will make you rip. I have been using this source for some good time know and so far I'm happy with them. pharmaclen dot cee-o-m.
> 
> Yes, there are other products for you to lose weight, email these guys.



That makes no sense whatsoever.  Liquid clen is the same as pill clen just in liquid form.  

What's heavier a pound of feathers or a pound of bricks?


----------



## tballz (Oct 26, 2009)

I just noticed this was his one and only post...so it's a spam


----------



## asnof (Oct 16, 2011)

a few more questions about the clen

I used to do p90x and insanity 60 but then quit. and i recently acquired 300x40mg clen tabs from geneza meds.  anyhow im going to school and i wouldnt wanna look like a tweaker in school and besides welding requires a steady hand.  so what are the odds i could take it after school or with like an hour to go, do a workout and then study/sleep the night away?

also what about 2/3on 5off cycles? seeing as i do have the weekends free could i take it maybe friday(late in the day)/sat/sun and still have it effect me?

what about alcohols reaction with clen?

why should HIIT style workouts be avoided(granted i would like to do insanity 60 while supplementing with this)

and by t3 do people mean tylenol 3(noob question haha)

and even though that last one sounds dumb trust me i have read hours about this stuff and now its time to ask of what im unsure about to further educate myself so i dont overdo it or go overboard


----------



## pieguy (Oct 17, 2011)

asnof said:


> a few more questions about the clen
> 
> I used to do p90x and insanity 60 but then quit. and i recently acquired 300x40mg clen tabs from geneza meds.  anyhow im going to school and i wouldnt wanna look like a tweaker in school and besides welding requires a steady hand.  so what are the odds i could take it after school or with like an hour to go, do a workout and then study/sleep the night away?
> 
> ...



It's dose dependent on how it'll effect you. If you run a dose that causes mild shakes and increased heart beat, i doubt you'd be able to sleep well. The active life of clen is pretty long, 30+ hours I remember so dosing 2-3 on/ 5-4 off wouldn't be a good idea. You'd just be wasting time downregulating your beta 2 receptors.

Alcohol isn't really going to do much to you on clen. I just don't recommend much alcohol if you're cutting however. HIIT should be avoided because your cardio capacity might be effected by clen, and also because clen raises your heart rate considerably. T3 is not tylenol. T3 is cytomel, a thyroid medication.


----------



## shayde (Oct 17, 2011)

I've had good and bad experiences with Clen myself. This is the third brand I've gotten and it was dirt cheap. 100 pills of 300mcg... A pill is 300mcg wtf? I hate it. I've been mixing the pills in water and drinking parts every day. I've never had bad sides from the first UG lab clen I've purchased, but this one sucks. I don't know what they use to color the pills, but they contain a yellow dye that stains hands. You gotta suck your thumb for a minute to remove the stain. 

I've also experienced the worst headache anybody could possibly experience.

Here's what happened:

Been 2 months that I didn't cycle clen (I make short cycles and upregulate receptors with benadryl.)

So I took 1/4 of a pill making it 75mcg (too much) and 4g of taurine. 2 hours later I get hit with a headache and felt like I could have gone to the hospital. I took up 500mg of asprin and then 800mg of ibubrophen, but neither asprin or advil helped so I turned to the medication I hate the most. Acetaminophen. I took 500mg of tylenol. (There was a safe time between the intake of those three pain relievers.)

Before I took the Tylenol (Acetaminophen), I collapsed from pain and fell asleep for 2 hours. The headache took 8 days to disappear, tho I'm on my 10th day now and I still feel remnants. 

Here are the possible contributing factors to the headache:

-I had the cold
-I was taking piracetam (benign nootropic that increases cognitive memory)
-It was 75mcg
-The quality was shit and possibly cut or substituted by clen look alikes though I had regular clen symptoms with some added ones.

Anyhow, I did take this same bottle of clen before though I will stay away from it and dispose of it. I'm through with clen. Scared the shit out of me. I'm fine with low carb diets.

P.S. My friend who has not done any AAs takes some clen from time to time and it has really unlocked some potential. People around him accuse him of taking juice haha. We can't say clen is juice but it does have some strength gaining properties and that helped him gain more at the gym. I suppose someone that takes AAs won't notice any gains and I believe that they are limited to your first two cycles. Clen has it's uses in PCT as anti catabolic.


----------



## Weightloss11 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been taking clen a week now and started at 2 tabs then next week will go to 3 then after that have 2 days on then 2 days off for another 6 weeks. I so far in first week have lost 6 lbs! the side effects are nothing so easy to get over!


----------



## Weightloss11 (Apr 26, 2012)

tweeter said:


> can I workout hard with heavy weight to gain strength and do a little cardio. Or do a lot of cardio. I'd be eating right in both situations.


If your male don't do too much cardio do more strength and little radio as it will also build up ur testosterone levels. if your female then it would be good to do a lot of cardio.


----------



## c4x (Apr 18, 2013)

Would any of you reccomend Buy Clenbuterol (Clenbuterol) Online at World Pharma     ??
Im new to this site and also trying to find a legit site.


----------



## Irishcop (Apr 20, 2013)

Does clen and t3 show up on the drug test they do at meps?


----------

